# Most epic game?



## oregon

I'm curious as to what game you think is the most epic. Not necessarily a great game overall, but just really awesome in some way. My vote would be for Assassin's Creed just because the gameplay mechanics are amazing.

EDIT: Please say why your game of choice is epic!


----------



## Scubie67

Probably Baldur's Gate for what it introduced to Online RPG's and what it accomplished at that time


----------



## smajer

I'm a fps player, and I love CS:S, SOF2, and the awsome free online fps, combat arms!


----------



## Ramodkk

Warcraft III

/thread


----------



## Twist86

Morrowind/Oblivion


----------



## computernoob1

Twist86 said:


> Morrowind/Oblivion



+1
Though I have to say that Morrowind is way better than Oblivion but they are both epic games!


----------



## D@RKSID3

GTA. original for introducing free roam.


----------



## PabloTeK

For FPS's it'd have to be Painkiller, it's just mindless slaughterfests with AWESOME weapons.

For sandbox games it'd be Vice City, that was really rather well-made and much brighter than any other GTA (and many other) games.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

GRAW2. Hands down..


----------



## oregon

Anyone who has already posted, please say why it is epic. 

Another one I liked... Medal of Honor Allied Assault. I played it awhile ago, but I remember really liking it because of the epic music.


----------



## Droogie

the splinter cell series is pretty epic.


----------



## trapar

I would also have to side with Counter Strike:Source. It's an old game and it's actually pretty repetitive(very) but for some reason I just can't stop playing it.


----------



## Droogie

trapar said:


> I would also have to side with Counter Strike:Source. It's an old game and it's actually pretty repetitive(very) but for some reason I just can't stop playing it.



its awesome yea, but epic? no.

i think the OP was asking what game's storyline do you think is the most epic.


----------



## trapar

Droogie said:


> its awesome yea, but epic? no.
> 
> i think the OP was asking what game's storyline do you think is the most epic.



If it's storyline you want then I would have to say Bioshock.


----------



## HumanMage

In terms of total sales, the Sims is pretty epic. I read that in it's first week of release, the Sims 3 sold around 1.4 million copies. Legally.


----------



## Droogie

HumanMage said:


> In terms of total sales, the Sims is pretty epic. I read that in it's first week of release, the Sims 3 sold around 1.4 million copies. Legally.



halo 3 had something 170 million dollars worth of sales in the first 24 hours, they estimated that it was about 2.48 million copies sold in the first day.

the Halo series are some of the most epic games i've played.


----------



## mrjack

One of the classics and one of my all time favorites... Sam & Max: Hit The Road. Or The Secret Of Monkey Island. That reminds me, I should get the Special Edition. 

A lot of the old adventure games are still really good. LucasArts adventure games are especially good (Loom, Maniac Mansion: Day Of The Tentacle, etc.)


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> halo 3 had something 170 million dollars worth of sales in the first 24 hours, they estimated that it was about 2.48 million copies sold in the first day.
> 
> the Halo series are some of the most epic games i've played.



wrath of the lich king sold 2.8 in the first 24 hours, it broke the record for most sales in 24 hours, taking it from burning crusade which sold 2.4 million, so halo must have been less than 2.48 in the first day.

I would probably say the most epic was the original c&c because of what it did for rts games. they were played and known of when c&c was released, but it really brought it right to the forefront of the popular genres and the cutscenes in it are iconic.

It was a toss up between that and warcraft 3 because although it was an rts game they gave such an amazing map maker that for the online games people brought rpg, tps, zombie and were the pioneers of the modern tower defence games. It is epic for its user made content which seemed almost endless, which is an amazing thing to do when the constraints of rts games seem so rigid


----------



## Justin

metal gear solid series. great gameplay and story.


----------



## awildgoose

Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Just the most epic game in the world, just awesome.
Or Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Just the most epic game in the world, just awesome.
> Or Pokemon Yellow.



not pokemon red and blue with their epic missingno. glitch  ?


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> not pokemon red and blue with their epic missingno. glitch  ?



Yes it was awesome, but yellow is like awesomer.
LVL 250 Mewtwo (in red) ftw also.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Yes it was awesome, but yellow is like awesomer.
> LVL 250 Mewtwo (in red) ftw also.



lol, i loved how in the orriginal 3 you could get mew aswell, such a cool pokémon


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> lol, i loved how in the orriginal 3 you could get mew aswell, such a cool pokémon



Yeh I know ay, I had all 151 pokemon (still do), good times. Fire Red and Leaf Green were nice to the originals, but not true, they had too many Jhoto pokemon!
Although I still love Gold/Silver and Crystal, they are being re-made .


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Yeh I know ay, I had all 151 pokemon (still do), good times. Fire Red and Leaf Green were nice to the originals, but not true, they had too many Jhoto pokemon!
> Although I still love Gold/Silver and Crystal, they are being re-made .



gold silver and crystal are amazing because you can do all of the new stuff, aswell as all the rby stuff  Such a good use of end game stuff


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> gold silver and crystal are amazing because you can do all of the new stuff, aswell as all the rby stuff  Such a good use of end game stuff



G/S/C were second generation, so there are a lot of things that were made after.


----------



## Twist86

computernoob1 said:


> +1
> Though I have to say that Morrowind is way better than Oblivion but they are both epic games!



Why do you think I said morrowind first ^-^


Currently playing it again....the bug bit me last night....I forgot how many mods this game has geez!


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> wrath of the lich king sold 2.8 in the first 24 hours, it broke the record for most sales in 24 hours, taking it from burning crusade which sold 2.4 million, so halo must have been less than 2.48 in the first day.



well it was an estimate, because there were different versions of the game, some more expensive. so they used an equation to calculate roughly how many copies were sold, based on the 170 million dollars. 

and we all know Halo is infinitely times better than WoW anyway


----------



## trapar

lol, opinions...


----------



## tlarkin

I come from an age (I am a geezer compared to some of you) where video games changed exponentially.  I've played vector based and text based games and have played fully rendered 3D games with millions of polygons on screen at once.

I think a lot of modern games lack substance, and a lot of it is recycled.  Rarely do I latch on to a game and play it again and again over the years.  Sure, there are a few old NES games I still like to play, but some of that is more of nostalgia than anything else.

The most 'epic' game(s) I have played is probably Fallout 1 and 2.  The story was deep, and had awesome character interactions.  In fact if you played it the right way you could talk your way through half the game through the proper conversation choices.  It was one of the first games that gave you a full on choice and if you wanted to you could beat the game in 5 minutes, or you could go through every city and quest and beat it in say 5 days (of straight game play).

It had sarcasm, irony, played off pop culture, had great side characters, and had a unique game play of turn based strategy/RPG.

I still every now and then pull out those CDs and install them and play them through.  Fallout 3 is a great game but I definitely feel the first two created something that can't be replicated.

The technology is old, and the game play requires invested time as it is turn based but I urge every gamer to pick it up and give it a try.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> well it was an estimate, because there were different versions of the game, some more expensive. so they used an equation to calculate roughly how many copies were sold, based on the 170 million dollars.
> 
> and we all know Halo is infinitely times better than WoW anyway



that is the biggest load of bull i have heard all day, halo better than wow my rear end 

You don't get 10 year olds whining down the mic on wow, and if that happens you can easily get rid of them very swiftly, so they know not to do it if you ever come over a young player, and halo gets repetative very fast and is now being milked way way too much, after halo 2 it was a dead idea, but microsoft persevered because like nintendo, they don't know when to stop, hence microsoft announceing several halo games, nintendo announcing several mario games, see a connection  and see that nintendo are becoming the laughing stock of the gaming industry... see another connection 

and it is damn hard to type on a laptop, i miss my real computer


----------



## tlarkin

All MMOs are repetitive and cloned from others.  They are all essentially the same thing with different graphics.


----------



## salman

Hmmm epicness...
I'd have to say pokemon Blue/red/yellow on the good old Gameboy, I remember the hours I spent playing and how exciting the game was at the time.

Another pretty epic game imo, which many of you may not have heard of or may have forgotten is Golden Sun for the gameboy advance. Has to be one of the most epic games I've played. Here's the wiki if anyone's interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun

And where would the world be with Super Mario World for the SNES, this game shouts epic, everything the music, graphics, game play, story.


----------



## just a noob

the wolfenstein series, but i also agree with tlarkin on fallout, you just have to play it, and if you really want to have some fun, play with a stupid character if you want to have a really interesting game


----------



## N3crosis

salman said:


> Hmmm epicness...
> I'd have to say pokemon Blue/red/yellow on the good old Gameboy, I remember the hours I spent playing and how exciting the game was at the time.
> 
> Another pretty epic game imo, which many of you may not have heard of or may have forgotten is Golden Sun for the gameboy advance. Has to be one of the most epic games I've played. Here's the wiki if anyone's interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun
> 
> And where would the world be with Super Mario World for the SNES, this game shouts epic, everything the music, graphics, game play, story.



Dude, Golden Sun is my favourite game of all time, and they are re-making it on the DS . The first game I ever played was Pokemon Red, and so I'd have to give that the title of the most epic game ever. You could catch every single Pokemon from the show (Mew with the glitch ), and even battle your friends . (Anyone remember the good ol' link cable?)


----------



## Cromewell

The Legend of Zelda on NES, it was the first game I ever remember playing that let you 'rebind' a button. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time was great as well.

Fallout 1 and 2 were good and Fallout 3 was pretty good at taking the suck out of Oblivion 

Still have to say the original Legend of Zelda.


----------



## salman

N3crosis said:


> Dude, Golden Sun is my favourite game of all time, and they are re-making it on the DS . The first game I ever played was Pokemon Red, and so I'd have to give that the title of the most epic game ever. You could catch every single Pokemon from the show (Mew with the glitch ), and even battle your friends . (Anyone remember the good ol' link cable?)



Hell yeah, mmm I think i might have to agree with you there- out of all the games i've ever played Golden Sun is probably the best. Just something about the game, the storyline and gameplay is excellent. Yeah i remember reading something about Golden sun for the DS around the time of E3, I might have to steal my sisters DS for that haha.



Cromewell said:


> The Legend of Zelda on NES, it was the first game I ever remember playing that let you 'rebind' a button. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time was great as well.
> 
> Fallout 1 and 2 were good and Fallout 3 was pretty good at taking the suck out of Oblivion
> 
> Still have to say the original Legend of Zelda.



I need to get myself a NES, always wanted to play the original Zelda- I'm a fan of the old fashioned role playing style games. 

Think I might ebay the versions of Zelda for the SNES.


----------



## elitejp

For fighting games I really think *God of war* was pretty epic. The story line, the riddles, the ways you could kill people were all just amazing. 

Another game fighting game that deserves some accolade is Street Fighter. I remember standing in lines at the arcade waiting and watching poeple play. It was pretty revolutionary for the time because of all the blood in the game.


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> that is the biggest load of bull i have heard all day, halo better than wow my rear end
> 
> You don't get 10 year olds whining down the mic on wow, and if that happens you can easily get rid of them very swiftly, so they know not to do it if you ever come over a young player, and halo gets repetative very fast and is now being milked way way too much, after halo 2 it was a dead idea, but microsoft persevered because like nintendo, they don't know when to stop, hence microsoft announceing several halo games, nintendo announcing several mario games, see a connection  and see that nintendo are becoming the laughing stock of the gaming industry... see another connection
> 
> and it is damn hard to type on a laptop, i miss my real computer



Halo was good, but yes Wow is better. 
Nintendo is really good, they were the _first_ to make 3D games and mario is kickass. Nintendo almost basically shaped the gaming world today. Yes there were games before them, but they just made the best games; Zelda, Mario, GOLDENEYE!!! and much more.


----------



## linkin

Most Epic Game?
Windows 95.


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> that is the biggest load of bull i have heard all day, halo better than wow my rear end
> 
> You don't get 10 year olds whining down the mic on wow, and if that happens you can easily get rid of them very swiftly, so they know not to do it if you ever come over a young player, and halo gets repetative very fast and is now being milked way way too much, after halo 2 it was a dead idea, but microsoft persevered because like nintendo, they don't know when to stop, hence microsoft announceing several halo games, nintendo announcing several mario games, see a connection  and see that nintendo are becoming the laughing stock of the gaming industry... see another connection
> 
> and it is damn hard to type on a laptop, i miss my real computer



halo was never "dead" it's always been arguably the most popular xbox game of all time, i don't blame microsoft for having 2 sequels.  and they were spaced out by 3 years each, it's not like they rushed them out year after year to rake in the cash.  they were well planned, well made, quality games.  i know wow is a good game, i'm just not into MMO's.


----------



## alexyu

In my opinion, the Prince of Persia series has an epic storyline.


----------



## Ramodkk

alexyu said:


> In my opinion, the Prince of Persia series has an epic storyline.



QFT

Especially Warrior Within


----------



## kazkepox

I would have to say one of my favorite games would be Ace Online. Picture star fox online and you have it. its a flying space mmo. lots of fun, you should look it up. (there are different versions of the game according to where you live.)

a console game would be imo the jack and daxter trilogy, epic storyline, epic graphics for its time, great gameplay.

and although i haven't played it yet. EVE online looks pretty epic. (i might play it once i get a computer that will handle it)


----------



## Archangel

hmm..   epic games huh?   Imo a game has to be really, really good in order to be called even remotely epic.
Morrowind is/was really good.   I mean, when I firt played it, the huge world was, well, unheard of till then.   and the music was bang on. so yea, that game had a pretty epic feel to it.

Another game that comes to mind is "Wing Commander IV: The Price of Freedom".
Brilliant story, great gameplay, and one of the few games I actually really liked the cutscenes.  (may have had something to do with the actors tough.  )

Homeworld: The gameplay was brilliant.  (Liked the complex formation management etc etc. ) the only thing better than the gameplay was how the music suited the single player missions.   the story was interesting, but not extremely deep or so.


The next and last game on my list is Halo. I've played that game (the single player) so incredibly much, I knew exacly where what kind and how many enemies there were.
and even at that point it was still fun to play it.
The music,..  what can I say about it other than it beeing perfect.  that actually counts for the whole series imo. the music in these games is jsut so suiting, it just fits perfectly.
The music really put this game above any other shooter for me.  also the voices were good, and the games dont feel cheap.

Never bothered much about the multiplayer.  too many dickheads play online games, and think they're so tough.  (its easy beeing an ass over the internet, but that kind of person usually doesnt dare saying the same things to someone personally)
So I judged my games only by their single player quality.


----------



## Aastii

how did this slip my mind...portal is the most epic game ever.

In a sea of crap, repetative, stale games, you get a game like no other that has come out for years that requires thought, is fun, has hidden stuff (visual and audible, just listen to the comentary ), is unlike any other popular game at the time and best of all, doesn't overstay the welcome, just to boast it has "a lifetime of playtime, so you don't have to ever go outside again "


----------



## ducis

half life 2 episode 2.
Eli!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Cromewell

> Homeworld: The gameplay was brilliant. (Liked the complex formation management etc etc. ) the only thing better than the gameplay was how the music suited the single player missions. the story was interesting, but not extremely deep or so.


I forgot about the original Homeworld, that was quite the epic game.


----------



## mrjack

I also forgot about Homeworld. It is an awesome game and is even better with some mods that make the game world larger and the gameplay even more complex.

I just had to get Secret Of Monkey Island: Special Edition. All I have to say is that it's an awesome upgrade to an awesome game. You can even talk to Spiffy! :good:


----------



## linkin

I havent played most of these old games... meh, sue me.

I must add Oddworld to the list. anyone ever played that? The entire Oddworld series is good imo, started waaay back on the PS1.


----------



## Kewl Munky

Droogie said:


> halo was never "dead" it's always been arguably the most popular xbox game of all time, i don't blame microsoft for having 2 sequels.  and they were spaced out by 3 years each, it's not like they rushed them out year after year to rake in the cash.  they were well planned, well made, quality games.  i know wow is a good game, i'm just not into MMO's.



I would have to agree that Halo is dead. I'm not someone who didn't play the games. No. I played my halo disc so much it stopped loading. I even bought it for the xbox originals because I loved the campaign so much. I also played halo 2 to no end. I really think halo 3 killed it though. Halo 3 was too similar to halo 2, and most of the things they changed ruined it. The main reason halo 2 was really good was because of the integration of dual wielding which almost made it a totally different game than the first, and they changed the health system as well. Also the first halo didn't have online so it didn't get played out as much as halo 2.

On a side note, does anyone remember the Crash Bandicoot series? I ****ing loved them. The ones for the first playstation were epic but then Naughty Dog sold the series to Universal Studios who made the first PS2 one (The Wrath of Cortex) which was awesome but after that Vivendi started making the games and just killed the series >_>


----------



## awildgoose

Kewl Munky said:


> ...
> 
> On a side note, does anyone remember the Crash Bandicoot series? I ****ing loved them. The ones for the first playstation were epic but then Naughty Dog sold the series to Universal Studios who made the first PS2 one (The Wrath of Cortex) which was awesome but after that Vivendi started making the games and just killed the series >_>



YES! Crash Bandicoot were awesome, and yes I agree after Wrath of Cortex it died. I mean, tag team racing? You had to unlock it first and then run around and grr, so useless.


----------



## oregon

Kewl Munky said:


> I would have to agree that Halo is dead. I'm not someone who didn't play the games. No. I played my halo disc so much it stopped loading. I even bought it for the xbox originals because I loved the campaign so much. I also played halo 2 to no end. I really think halo 3 killed it though. *Halo 3 was too similar to halo 3*, and most of the things they changed ruined it. The main reason halo 2 was really good was because of the integration of dual wielding which almost made it a totally different game than the first, and they changed the health system as well. Also the first halo didn't have online so it didn't get played out as much as halo 2.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone remember the Crash Bandicoot series? I ****ing loved them. The ones for the first playstation were epic but then Naughty Dog sold the series to Universal Studios who made the first PS2 one (The Wrath of Cortex) which was awesome but after that Vivendi started making the games and just killed the series >_>



lol halo 3 is indeed similar to halo 3


----------



## awildgoose

oregon said:


> lol halo 3 is indeed similar to halo 3



You think? I don't know, there were w a lot of differences


----------



## linkin

so nobody likes oddworld huh?


----------



## tlarkin

I just picked up a copy of Splinter Cell Double Agent yesterday for 8 bucks used at Gamestop.  I have played through the whole series but it is one of those games I never buy brand new.  I wait for like a year or two after they come out and then buy them for under $10 each.  Been doing that since I got my first xbox and now I am getting the 360 versions.

I can't say they are the most epic but they are probably some of the top stealth combat games.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Half-Life. Amazing storyline which got me into FPS games and introduced me to Counter-Strike 1.5, an amazing online shooter.

Tribes 2. First online FPS game that i played and i was amazed by it, it was everything unreal tournament was and more. Got me into playing Counter-Strike, TFC etc. which has now lead to CSS, COD4 and TF2.


----------



## Gooberman

Yeah I remember my brother watching TV then we saw people waiting in front of stores to get Halo 2 and we had no clue what the game was about so we got Halo 1 and 2 for Christmas and now I'm addicted to it to this day  lol CSS is really fun too


----------



## D@RKSID3

I love Halo, only got the first, but still play that over and over, awesome campaign!!!


----------



## evilmoyer

Mass Effect for storyline


----------



## mrjack

evilmoyer said:


> Mass Effect for storyline



Mass Effect is pretty epic, can't wait for the sequel. Drew Karpyshyn sure writes good sci-fi.


----------



## aerosoft

the original half life, nothing comes close


----------



## evilmoyer

the sequal is gonna be pretty bad ass


 and then maybe prototype is epic..ish


----------



## ScottALot

Banjo Kazooie.

Or Halo 3, your pick.

http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=XxScotTrickxX if you want to add me.


----------



## tlarkin

I am just now playing Mass Effect and the game has some flaws.  First of all, movement is buggy and so is cover.  Driving that damn 6 wheel tank is annoying, it handles like a 5 year old engineered it.

The story line is cool, the items part of the game is so-so like I think assault rifles are bugged.  On my character it says my accuracy is 1, but I have like the whole assault rifle skill maxed out, and I am a soldier so I can wear any armor and use any weapon, yet in my equipment menu it says accuracy 1...?

Also, your teammates are freaking retarded at times.  I tell them to move somewhere and they just freaking stand there and by the time I get them to move we are already being flanked by the enemy.

Overall, the game is very good, but way far from perfect.  I just downloaded it off of Steam and started playing it like 2 weeks ago, so I am not that far into the game.  I think I am like 15 to 20% done with it so far.


----------



## ScottALot

Ya, I've heard it's a pretty long game.


----------



## thermophilis

tlarkin said:


> Driving that damn 6 wheel tank is annoying, it handles like a 5 year old engineered it.



Before I bought it on PC I played on xbox 360 at a friends house and they actually improved the driving in the pc version a ridiculous amount. 


Imo the deepest game Ive played is Majora's Mask. I mean seriously almost every npc has a backstory, there's a ton of hidden weird creepy things hidden throughout the game, and that constant ominous feel of everyone is going to die. 

Parts of the game still give me the creeps, but that psychological thriller type, where you aren't afraid something is going to jump out, it just makes you a little nervous feeling.

And then there's the music that fits in so well with the atmosphere.

Maybe I sound like a fanboy, but I do dislike some things about the game, I just love the overall dark eerie feel to everything. Imho it's much better than Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Archangel

tlarkin said:


> I am just now playing Mass Effect and the game has some flaws.  First of all, movement is buggy and so is cover.  Driving that damn 6 wheel tank is annoying, it handles like a 5 year old engineered it.
> 
> The story line is cool, the items part of the game is so-so like I think assault rifles are bugged.  On my character it says my accuracy is 1, but I have like the whole assault rifle skill maxed out, and I am a soldier so I can wear any armor and use any weapon, yet in my equipment menu it says accuracy 1...?
> 
> Also, your teammates are freaking retarded at times.  I tell them to move somewhere and they just freaking stand there and by the time I get them to move we are already being flanked by the enemy.
> 
> Overall, the game is very good, but way far from perfect.  I just downloaded it off of Steam and started playing it like 2 weeks ago, so I am not that far into the game.  I think I am like 15 to 20% done with it so far.



Yea, I think its a great game, despite its flaws.   I hope they improve those on Mass Effect 2.    I just love good Space/scifi stories.


----------



## tlarkin

Archangel said:


> Yea, I think its a great game, despite its flaws.   I hope they improve those on Mass Effect 2.    I just love good Space/scifi stories.



Yeah I love the space travel aspect of it.  Hand to hand combat sucks a big one, I mean who would even attempt it?  

I haven't finished the first one yet but I will probably buy the second one now and I do also hope they improve the flaws from the first one.  In reality I would almost prefer it be first person over third person.  Not big into third person shooters because no one does them right.  I tried playing Dead Space or whatever it was called and the third person combat drove me nuts.  The only third person shooter I think that is decent is Resident Evil, but even that drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## deveritt

I thought CoD:4 single player was pretty epic.


----------



## Concordedly

WoW.. Seriously... What else?


----------



## ScottALot

Ugh, I hated CoD Modern Warfare. It's fun, but people keep bragging about how realistic it is... I mean really, a guy doesn't get shot 5 times and heal himself in 10 seconds. Even Halo 3 has a reason why the character's invulnerable.


----------



## Stildawn

It terms of RTS I can believe no one has mentioned "Total Annihilation" has to be possibly the best RTS game ever.... Was way way before its time....

Most epic games to me would be Civilization series lol... If I could have the time I wasted playing those games back lol I could have a couple of doctorates by now lolol.

Oh and Diablo II....

And Total War series is pretty epic also.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Ugh, I hated CoD Modern Warfare. It's fun, but people keep bragging about how realistic it is... I mean really, a guy doesn't get shot 5 times and heal himself in 10 seconds. Even Halo 3 has a reason why the character's invulnerable.



lol, 90% of games are going that way. i can't honestly think of a decent game that has come out in the last few years with proper health bar that depletes and you have to heal or pickup health packs or whatever to get health back, rather than just heal over time. I can think of games that have come out with that, but bare in mind i said DECENT games, and as most games are either sequals or just sucky, there aren't a hell of a lot of good games coming out


----------



## ScottALot

Aastii said:


> lol, 90% of games are going that way. i can't honestly think of a decent game that has come out in the last few years with proper health bar that depletes and you have to heal or pickup health packs or whatever to get health back, rather than just heal over time. I can think of games that have come out with that, but bare in mind i said DECENT games, and as most games are either sequals or just sucky, there aren't a hell of a lot of good games coming out



Halo CE was like that. Also Quake, lol. But I don't mind the regeneration as long as it isn't 5 sec's to regen.


----------



## karder

Faxanadu for NES. That is epic, can't imagine many people here have played it.


----------



## lubo4444

GTA the first version lol.  The gameplay was epic to me.


----------



## ganzey

super mario world for snes

[/thread]


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> super mario world for snes
> 
> [/thread]



[/thread revoked]


----------



## bigl2007

*epic*

Demon's Souls for ps3 the boss fights were so epic to me it actually felt like it was  a huge challenge to kill a boss who has a huge life bar and using your skill to survive i think the gameplay was amazing in it


----------



## Shane

How about GTA:Liberty city AND Vice city?

Both were epic games!


----------



## Dystopia

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> GRAW2. Hands down..



That game...utterly...sucks. I hate it. And not just one part of it. EVERY aspect. Gameplay = crappy. Sounds = crappy. Movement = crappy. Graphics = lame. They aren't poor quality or anything, they just are not nice. GRAW was better, but also sucked.

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising is epic. Singleplayer AND multiplayer. If you get hit in the arm, you get innaccurate. And you start bleeding. If you don't stop the bleeding by using a medkit, then you will die. And only Medics can heal you all the way. Gameplay is awesomeness x9999999999999. it is one of the few games that I can sit and play hours on end, where I can redo missions no matter how hard it is or how often I die. Multiplayer is also epic...

Dragon Age: Origins is almost epic. Great RPG. Decent graphics. One thing that keeps it from being epic is the amount of blood and how you get covered in it, its kinda dumb after a while.

Fallout 3 is also almost epic. Great gameplay, lots of mods...the main thing that holds it back is that it takes forEVER to get from on place to another...it needs vehicles of sorts...I mean, everyone figured out how to make lazer guns, rocket launchers and what not, so...

Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 is epic. I've beaten it several times, and played it a lot. Multuplayer rocks as well 

WoW is a great game even if its not epic.


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> How about GTA:Liberty city AND Vice city?
> 
> Both were epic games!



Meh, GTA is just recycled content from GTA II over and over again.  I find those games extremely boring, and GTA IV was a huge disappointment.  I don't want to waste my time going on virtual dates with fake video game girls to unlock content or progress the game.  Also, every character is a little bitch, always calling and crying to you.

Those games are so boring to me, that I did not even beat vice city or GTA IV, and I traded them back in after having them for 2 weeks.


----------



## Droogie

Assassins Creed anyone?


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> Assassins Creed anyone?



nah boring imo....too much walking about.


----------



## Dystopia

Assassins Creed was pretty good, tho IDT it was epic.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Bad Company 2.

I know it's not out yet but the demo is. The players I played with were extremely trigger happy because it seemed every second of the game there was an explosion or a bullet wizzing by me.


----------



## Dystopia

Is it for PC?

I forgot. Soldat is pure epicness. Most epic 2D game out there!


----------



## linkin

I haven't had the chance to play Assassin's Creed II yet, it's coming out in march. already out on consoles.


----------



## Cams

Soldat is nuts. It took me over an hour before I got my ish together an started killing people.
 Spawn,mortar,spawn,dude with AK,spawn,flying ape kick,spawn swift kick in the nuts. I do like it alot though.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Elimin8or said:


> Is it for PC?



I don't think so, I think the demo's only out for Xbox and PS3.


----------



## Ramodkk

There aren't many epic games lately. Warcraft III, Oblivion. Those are epic IMO.


----------



## Shane

Ramomar said:


> There aren't many epic games lately.



I agree,all seem to be getting the same these days....All looks but no decent gameplay or storyline.


----------



## Dystopia

Nevakonaza said:


> I agree,all seem to be getting the same these days....All looks but no decent gameplay or storyline.



Cept for OFDR and DAO. Well, OFDR doesn't have much of a storyline, but the gameplay is epic, IMO. DAO has both


----------



## ganzey

MW and MW2 have good stroylines, but the single player is easy


----------



## tlarkin

ganzey said:


> MW and MW2 have good stroylines, but the single player is easy



Good story lines?  They don't make any sense at all to me.  Also, when people betray or do ridiculous things it is so far fetched.  I think they are writing the story line like a GI Joe comic.


----------



## Dystopia

tlarkin said:


> Good story lines?  They don't make any sense at all to me.  Also, when people betray or do ridiculous things it is so far fetched.  I think they are writing the story line like a GI Joe comic.



Well, the first one was pretty good, the second one wasn't to great...I agree with the GI Joe comic for MW2 tho.


----------



## tlarkin

Elimin8or said:


> Well, the first one was pretty good, the second one wasn't to great...I agree with the GI Joe comic for MW2 tho.



It makes the story line interesting that is for sure, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  I was like, what the hell is going on here??? almost the whole time the story would play.


----------



## Dystopia

tlarkin said:


> It makes the story line interesting that is for sure, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  I was like, what the hell is going on here??? almost the whole time the story would play.



Ha, yeah. There were plenty of times where I was just like WTF don't switch over to the other soldier NOW! lol


----------



## Droogie

CoD4 had a much better story line than MW2.  while cod4's was still a bit far fetched, MW2's feels like they wrote, developed it, and tacked it on all in the same day.


----------



## tlarkin

Droogie said:


> CoD4 had a much better story line than MW2.  while cod4's was still a bit far fetched, MW2's feels like they wrote, developed it, and tacked it on all in the same day.



Yeah I am kind of bummed I paid $60 for it and got no dedicated servers, and really the same game play as COD4.   Too bad I can't return it.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> It makes the story line interesting that is for sure, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  I was like, what the hell is going on here??? almost the whole time the story would play.



lol, agreed. I had to do 2 play throughs to realise what was going on. It was hardly the clear and amazing plot that Modern Warfare had.

What annoyed me most about MW2 is that you saw and heard soap, the ruined it for me because you are soap. It would be like Gordon Freeman talking, it would make the entire Half Life series break


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Aastii said:


> lol, agreed. I had to do 2 play throughs to realise what was going on. It was hardly the clear and amazing plot that Modern Warfare had.
> 
> What annoyed me most about MW2 is that you saw and heard soap, the ruined it for me because you are soap. It would be like Gordon Freeman talking, it would make the entire Half Life series break



Umm... you aren't Soap in MW2...


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Umm... you aren't Soap in MW2...



Yeah, you're Roach...? Unless he meant you were* Soap.


----------



## Aastii

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Umm... you aren't Soap in MW2...






Stoic Sentinel said:


> Yeah, you're Roach...? Unless he meant you were* Soap.



I don't want to put in spoilers, so the big gaps are spoilers in white, just highlight it to read

My initial point was that the fact that you see what soap looks like and that you hear him breaks the illusion of immersion that you had in MW1 campaign when it was you, he didn't speak and you didn't see him, so that guy was you, he saw what you saw, not the other way round and it was great. and yes you DO play as soap. In the last few missions when you and Price are on the run, Roach and Ghost got killedby shephard and it is Soap and Price after Shephard. You are soap when you throw the knife in Shephards face at the end and for all of the time before that too. From the mission in the airport where you are on your way to nikolai's plane up until the end, you are again playing as Soap that was a spoiler there btw


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

Go Fable 1!!!!!!! I love it. I get out my old xBox just to play it!! Its cool when u have to decide to kill your sister or not.... I killed her.


----------



## Matthew1990

Need for Speed - Porsche Unleashed  

The best NFS up to date and racing game in fact. Career took ages to complete, I actually haven't finished it. Great looking game for that times.


----------



## PabloTeK

Of all games Goldeneye; it certainly managed to get a certain something that I can't quite name right. Newer I'd say Painkiller, as Yahtzee said, all you have to do is murder tonnes of dudes so it makes for sheer hilarity of chopping through an army of...things.


----------



## Forevermore1337

Speaking of breaking out the old Xbox, i busted that tank out earlier to play one of my favorite and downright best RPG's ever made.

Otogi: Myth of Demons was astounding in every sense of the word. It had beautiful art direction, amazing story line, some really zen moments, and epic gameplay.

From Software is one of the most underrated developers out there...


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> I don't want to put in spoilers, so the big gaps are spoilers in white, just highlight it to read
> 
> My initial point was that the fact that you see what soap looks like and that you hear him breaks the illusion of immersion that you had in MW1 campaign when it was you, he didn't speak and you didn't see him, so that guy was you, he saw what you saw, not the other way round and it was great.  [/Spoiler]  that was a spoiler there btw



Well, I couldn't figure out the "storyline" and I've played it twice through the whole thing.


----------



## Aastii

Jackassluver said:


> Go Fable 1!!!!!!! I love it. I get out my old xBox just to play it!! Its cool when u have to decide to kill your sister or not.... I killed her.



Fable 1 was great. I got it on PC so had the extra stuff after killing your sister and I killed my sister thinking WoW, I will get an awesome sword for it  just to find out that I already had better so went mean for nothing



Stoic Sentinel said:


> Well, I couldn't figure out the "storyline" and I've played it twice through the whole thing.



lol, it is a little farfetched and crap


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

Jackassluver said:


> Go Fable 1!!!!!!! I love it. I get out my old xBox just to play it!! Its cool when u have to decide to kill your sister or not.... I killed her.



And i just got Fable 2 -- very good. But it will never beat Fable 1


----------

